# [SOLVED] Installierte Pakete aus Overlays rausfinden

## Finswimmer

Hey!

Gibt es schon ein fertiges Progrämmchen, mit dem ich mir alle installierten Pakete, die aus einem Overlay stammen, anzeigen lassen kann?

Denn ab und zu wird das Ebuild verändert, ohne dass sich die Version/Use-Flag ändert, daher würde ich gerne von Zeit zu Zeit diese Pakete neu mergen.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Selbst ist der Mann  :Wink: 

```
for i in `/bin/ls -1 /usr/portage/local/layman/*/*/|grep -v ":"`;do qlist -ICe $i;done
```

Tobi

----------

## schmidicom

Ist dein Einzeiler noch immer die einzige Möglichkeit das anzuzeigen? Das wäre doch eine nette Erweiterung für "qlist"?

PS: Musste die Pfadangabe ändern:

```
for i in `/bin/ls -1 /var/lib/layman/*/*/ | grep -v ":"`;do qlist -ICe $i;done
```

----------

## franzf

eix --installed-in-some-overlay

----------

